# Started my nterior on the regal



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Well heres a few pics of my progress so far. this is the first time i have even attempted something like this. the local upholstery shop told me $2500 for all Vinyl in the original style. I told fuck that. So me and the wife decided we would try it ourselves. I know there are a few little flaws here and there but i think so far it is turning out ok. Im happy with it and I DIDN'T pay $2500 for it. What do you guys think.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

some more.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

more :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

few more


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

just started the passenger seat.....heres my progress so far. i will keep this updated with more pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

not to shabby! add a layer of batting on top of the foam, it'll help tighten the vinyl, and add a little comfort to those 20 year old seats.


----------



## mazdarotti2000 (Jul 31, 2004)

looks straight . here's a tip and already heard but alittle more cushion 4 the tushie and the vinly will be tight a heat gun will help if 2 tight to cover but be careful of the heat.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, how hard is it to do your own work...


----------



## doobie (Nov 25, 2003)

Damn good job :thumbsup:


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

does are tight,


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

steam your foam so it will fill your seats out better....put relief cuts where material stretches/basically every bend as you are sewing and that will end most of your wrinkle issues....heat gun the wrinkles with slow steady temp working around the wrinkle not directly on it and wipe it over with a damp paper towel...hope that helps ya clean it up some


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

man if its you & your wifes first time thats Realy Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toco004_@Aug 2 2004, 08:32 PM
> *man if its you & your wifes first time thats Realy Good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2099833[/snapback]​*


damn homie that shit does look alright...guess im gonna have to try that too...lol


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:worship: 

damn, i really gotta give it to you, you are doing great, i dont know too much about interiors, but it looks GREAT :thumbsup:

keep up the great work, both you and your wife


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY HOMIES THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS. YEAH IT IS OUR FIRST TIME TRYING TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS. IM GONNA HAVE TO TRY TO HEAT GUN THING. ITS NOT TOO HARD TO DO ALL THIS SHIT IT JUST TAKES ALOT OF PATIENCE. MAN IVE HAD TO TAKE SHIT APART CAUSE I PUT IT TOGETHER TO HIGH OR TOO LOW LIKE THE PILLOWS, WHEN I FIRST ATTACHED THEM TO EACH OTHER I FUCKIN DIDN'T LINE THEM UP WITH EACH OTHER SO THE WERE WAY OFF AND I HAD TO TAKE IT APART, LIKE I SAID IT TAKES ALOT OF PATIENCE, IVE ONLY SPENT ABOUT $95 SO FAR, I HAVE ENOUGH VINYL TO FINISH TOO. ALL I WILL NEED IS MORE THREAD AND NEEDLES, I BET IVE BROKEN ABOUT 25-30 NEEDLES ALREADY, SHITS A PAIN IN THE ASS BUT THEY ARE ONLY LIKE $1.95 OR SO AT WAL-MART FOR LIKE 5 OF THEM. LIKE I SAID I WILL POST MORE PICS AS I FINISH UP. THANKS AGAIN. :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 2 2004, 10:40 PM
> *steam your foam so it will fill your seats out better....put relief cuts where material stretches/basically every bend as you are sewing and that will end most of your wrinkle issues....heat gun the wrinkles with slow steady temp working around the wrinkle not directly on it and wipe it over with a damp paper towel...hope that helps ya clean it up some
> [snapback]2099745[/snapback]​*


HEY WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY STEAM THE FOAM AND HOW WOULD I GO ABOUT GETTING THE EQUIPMENT TO DO THAT.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 3 2004, 01:18 AM
> *HEY WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY STEAM THE FOAM AND HOW WOULD I GO ABOUT GETTING THE EQUIPMENT TO DO THAT.
> [snapback]2100667[/snapback]​*


prolly those portable steamers for clothes would work


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

lookin good... :thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 3 2004, 03:18 AM
> *HEY WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY STEAM THE FOAM AND HOW WOULD I GO ABOUT GETTING THE EQUIPMENT TO DO THAT.
> [snapback]2100667[/snapback]​*


15$ for a small handheld steamer at wal mart....foam is some pretty neat stuff when you steam it...it returns it to its original form...also you could get a roll of dacron from a local crafts store and put that over your foam to give it a little more fill and that will help alot with wrinkles....dont heat gun the vinyl until its over the cushions...any other questions let me know


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 3 2004, 09:46 AM
> *15$ for a small handheld steamer at wal mart....foam is some pretty neat stuff when you steam it...it returns it to its original form...also you could get a roll of dacron from a local crafts store and put that over your foam to give it a little more fill and that will help alot with wrinkles....dont heat gun the vinyl until its over the cushions...any other questions let me know
> [snapback]2101259[/snapback]​*


thanks man...i have to try that. can i stem it from the rear of the seat and get the front of the seat to fill out. reason i am askin is cause the cover is on the seat already with the hog rings and that shit is gonna suck to take them bitches all off again.


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

looking real nie homie....keep us updated


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 3 2004, 02:32 PM
> *thanks man...i have to try that.  can i stem it from the rear of the seat and get the front of the seat to fill out. reason i am askin is cause the cover is on the seat already with the hog rings and that shit is gonna suck to take them bitches all off again.
> [snapback]2102013[/snapback]​*


it may work if you push the steamer into it and it will probably take a while...i dont know how good that will be because the force of the steam wont be enough to push wrinkles out that have force against them...without the covers on its simple though


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 3 2004, 12:57 PM
> *it may work if you push the steamer into it and it will probably take a while...i dont know how good that will be because the force of the steam wont be enough to push wrinkles out that have force against them...without the covers on its simple though
> [snapback]2102205[/snapback]​*


can you explain a lil more how this steam thing works


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Aug 3 2004, 07:12 PM
> *can you explain a lil more how this steam thing works
> [snapback]2102753[/snapback]​*


ok foam collapses and distorts in shape over time....gets smaller...when you steam it it will swell back up to its original shape and size...its simple...you just wipe the steamer across it and watch it puff up until its done...really isnt much to explain


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

this wouldnt be layitlow if nobody asked for more pics of you lady, so post them up :roflmao: 

and its good to see people try interiors, its not that hard, you just gotta get the hang of it!


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

_ok foam collapses and distorts in shape over time....gets smaller...when you steam it it will swell back up to its original shape and size...its simple...you just wipe the steamer across it and watch it puff up until its done...really isnt much to explain _

so if i were to steam some foam that has been srunk down over time, how long before it'll shrink down again? Basically, im asking is this a temp fix instead of buying new foam?

BTW, thats a fuckin awesome job well done on the regal interior!
you and your wife, much props to you both..

you make me wanna rip my bench out of my regal and SEND TO YOU!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 3 2004, 12:19 AM
> *HEY HOMIES THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPLIMENTS. YEAH IT IS OUR FIRST TIME TRYING TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS.  IM GONNA HAVE TO TRY TO HEAT GUN THING.  ITS NOT TOO HARD TO DO ALL THIS SHIT IT JUST TAKES ALOT OF PATIENCE.  MAN IVE HAD TO TAKE SHIT APART CAUSE I PUT IT TOGETHER TO HIGH OR TOO LOW LIKE THE PILLOWS, WHEN I FIRST ATTACHED THEM TO EACH OTHER I FUCKIN DIDN'T LINE THEM UP WITH EACH OTHER SO THE WERE WAY OFF AND I HAD TO TAKE IT APART, LIKE I SAID IT TAKES ALOT OF PATIENCE, IVE ONLY SPENT ABOUT $95 SO FAR, I HAVE ENOUGH VINYL TO FINISH TOO. ALL I WILL NEED IS MORE THREAD AND NEEDLES, I BET IVE BROKEN ABOUT 25-30 NEEDLES ALREADY, SHITS A PAIN IN THE ASS BUT THEY ARE ONLY LIKE $1.95 OR SO AT WAL-MART FOR LIKE 5 OF THEM.  LIKE I SAID I WILL POST MORE PICS AS I FINISH UP. THANKS AGAIN. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2100218[/snapback]​*


hey man I'mma send you my stuff and give you a grip for it


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 4 2004, 06:58 AM
> *this wouldnt be layitlow if nobody asked for more pics of you lady, so post them up  :roflmao:
> 
> and its good to see people try interiors, its not that hard, you just gotta get the hang of it!
> [snapback]2104058[/snapback]​*


you must be out of your fuckin mind, this is layitlow but i hav emore respect for other people than to ask for pics of their WIFE.......no matter who it is, don't come disrespecting me like that homie.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 3 2004, 10:11 PM
> *ok foam collapses and distorts in shape over time....gets smaller...when you steam it it will swell back up to its original shape and size...its simple...you just wipe the steamer across it and watch it puff up until its done...really isnt much to explain
> [snapback]2103495[/snapback]​*


what if my seats are still showroom quality, will the steam trick make it feel better than new?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

Torx[/i]@Aug 4 2004 said:


> so if i were to steam some foam that has been srunk down over time, how long before it'll shrink down again?  Basically, im asking is this a temp fix instead of buying new foam?
> 
> BTW, thats a fuckin awesome job well done on the regal interior!
> you and your wife, much props to you both..
> ...


 it will be like new pretty much....the foam will sink down again over time but the biggest reason for doing so is that the foam will reshape inside of the new covers that he upholstered...the only time it wont work on something is if you have closed cell foam which not many interior seats have...works like a charm on couch cushions also...and to usmc i dont see any point in doing this on a show quality seat...you need to remove the covers to do it unless your material can withstand steam and on something that is already the way it needs to be it would be a waste of time


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 4 2004, 11:28 AM
> *you must be out of your fuckin mind, this is layitlow but i hav emore respect for other people than to ask for pics of their WIFE.......no matter who it is, don't come disrespecting me like that homie.
> [snapback]2104926[/snapback]​*


dude, some people here are assholes, no respect for women at all, but tell them you wanna see a pic of they're mom or daughter and that shit would change


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 2 2004, 06:35 PM
> *Well heres a few pics of my progress so far.  this is the first time i have even attempted something like this.  the local upholstery shop told me $2500 for all Vinyl in the original style.  I told fuck that.  So me and the wife decided we would try it ourselves.  I know there are a few little flaws here and there but i think so far it is turning out ok.  Im happy with it and I DIDN'T pay $2500 for it.  What do you guys think.
> [snapback]2099515[/snapback]​*


 what type of sewing machine are you using?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you have anymore pics of the Regal interior?


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

looks very good. keep up the good work.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

hey man....got any new pics? id love to see it all done...looks great so far :thumbsup:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Chad, great work dawg... You guys might have to start a seat cover business :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Aug 10 2004, 10:48 PM
> *you have anymore pics of the Regal interior?
> [snapback]2123782[/snapback]​*


wassup devil......hows ie going, well i was gone for like the last 2 weeks, i went on a det to san diego, loved that shit, it was nice out there, well i got back monday night at around midnight, heres my newest pics guys,



oh and thanks for all the props............


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Aug 18 2004, 11:43 AM
> *Chad, great work dawg... You guys might have to start a seat cover business :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2145654[/snapback]​*


hey bro hows life, not too bad here, glad you guys like my shit, heres a few more of before and after i took the carpet out, got new carpet ready to go in, floorpans were clean as hell, loved it.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

last one for now, clean ass floor pans, the lady i got this thing from said she parked it in a carpeted garage man, and you can tell she wasnt bullshitting me, it was an old lady who couldn't drive anymore. i love this damn car. haha


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn man, beautiful Regal, and a great job on the interior, especially for your first swing! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work and make sure to post the finished product.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 20 2004, 01:55 PM
> *Damn man, beautiful Regal, and a great job on the interior, especially for your first swing!  :thumbsup:  Keep up the good work and make sure to post the finished product.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


thanks man, oh i will post the finished product, hopefully tommorrow afternoon. later


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 19 2004, 04:53 PM
> *last one for now, clean ass floor pans, the lady i got this thing from said she parked it in a carpeted garage man, and you can tell she wasnt bullshitting me, it was an old lady who couldn't drive anymore.  i love this damn car.  haha
> [snapback]2149778[/snapback]​*


Damn your car is immaculate underneath the carpet. The interior work looks good. Very nice work for the first time.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well i finally finished it, the interior is done and man am i glad to be done with it, i did the seats, repainted all the plastic, put new carpet and floor mats and fiberglassed my console for my tv.......tell me what you guys think, i know there are a few flaws here and there but hey, it damn sure beats $2500.........here goes


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

couple more


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

last ones


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn these files are kinda big, heres the last one.....


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

looks awesome man....did you try one of those steamers? im curious to if that works...my caddy seats need some fluff to them.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 22 2004, 07:36 PM
> *looks awesome man....did you try one of those steamers? im curious to if that works...my caddy seats need some fluff to them.
> [snapback]2159074[/snapback]​*


i tried it and i think it helped a lil but not whole lot.....maybe i need to be more patient with the steamer............but oh well i liked them this way anyways


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Excellent work, expecially for the 1st time..... Please post some photos on the club website


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northcoastrida_@Aug 22 2004, 09:11 PM
> *Excellent work, expecially for the 1st time..... Please post some photos on the club website
> [snapback]2159398[/snapback]​*


yeah i already sent them to jay, they will be up there soon, hes pretty good at hooking that up quick


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

didnt turn out too bad for your first time


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks GREAT!! So what was the total $$ spent on the whole interior project? Ive watched that show trading spaces a couple of times and whatched them make seat covers. It didnt seem to hard and after seeing your interior I may just try to do it myself as well. GREAT JOB!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 25 2004, 12:42 PM
> *Looks GREAT!!  So what was the total $$ spent on the whole interior project?  Ive watched that show trading spaces a couple of times and whatched them make seat covers.  It didnt seem to hard and after seeing your interior I may just try to do it myself as well.  GREAT JOB!
> [snapback]2166297[/snapback]​*


i would say the total cost was about.......
$90.....vinyl and thread
$15.....needles...broke alot of them till i got the hang of it
$120.....new carpet (acc)
$65.....new floor mats (acc)
$20....for the krylon fusion paint, only took about 5 cans
$10.....fiberglass kit for tv console
$10.....bondo


thats about it.....about $330 total, but thats for everything, not just the seats......i basically redid my whole interior, and redid my console for my tv, that alone would probably cost about $125 to make if you got it done......this is just an estimate of what i spent, i would say its real accurate give or take $20.....


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

cool man good to see others getting into doing there own interiors


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

is there any way to cover the dash in material and make it look tight but padded? not pillowy to where it adds and inch but kina like a lightly padded look


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

or if not then is the dash plastic?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

hey 63beachcruizer i got a question for ya.....since you used vinyl you did use cotton thread didnt you...i hope you didnt use polyester because it will cut through the vinyl


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 27 2004, 10:32 AM
> *hey 63beachcruizer i got a question for ya.....since you used vinyl you did use cotton thread didnt you...i hope you didnt use polyester because it will cut through the vinyl
> [snapback]2171984[/snapback]​*


hell i dont know, i just used the upholstery thread that they told me to use at the fabric store......it seems to be holding up ok so far....


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 27 2004, 01:35 PM
> *hell i dont know, i just used the upholstery thread that they told me to use at the fabric store......it seems to be holding up ok so far....
> [snapback]2172637[/snapback]​*


hopefully they gave ya the right stuff...if you have any leftover take a look at it to make sure...if not after a while it will cut through


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 27 2004, 01:46 PM
> *hopefully they gave ya the right stuff...if you have any leftover take a look at it to make sure...if not after a while it will cut through
> [snapback]2172656[/snapback]​*


hey man the green thread i used says 100% nylon and i had 2 different whites, they sold out so i had to buy more at another store, they look the same but one of the spools says 100% nylon and the other one says 74% polyester/ 26% cotton..............i wish you guys would have said this earlier.....fuck i hope it holds up...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

damn man...hope it doesnt cut though....it wont be anything immediate..it will take time before this happens...it wont do it on its own but over time and use it will take its toll......hope it was the backseats or somewhere that doesnt go through much use


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 27 2004, 02:03 PM
> *damn man...hope it doesnt cut though....it wont be anything immediate..it will take time before this happens...it wont do it on its own but over time and use it will take its toll......hope it was the backseats or somewhere that doesnt go through much use
> [snapback]2172730[/snapback]​*


well the only seat that really ever gets used is the drivers seat, i don't even wanna put a car seat in there anymore cuase those things are fuckin dirt and crumb magnets......ive been keeping an eye on it and it looks like it will hold up for a while anyways.......hell, if i have to i gues i can do it again, especially if its just the drivers seat...


----------



## LighterShadeOfBrown (Aug 23, 2004)

u paid 90 bucks for all the vynil? did u get it online or locally?website?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LighterShadeOfBrown_@Aug 28 2004, 01:25 AM
> *u paid 90 bucks for all the vynil? did u get it online or locally?website?
> [snapback]2174648[/snapback]​*


no actually i got it here in town at hancock fabrics, i kinda got lucky beacuse when i got it it was on sale for lie $3.88/yard and its regularly like $7.99/yard, i mean it wasnt planned or anything like that but like i said, i kinda got lucky, but its really not that much vinyl, i think i bought 7 yards of white and 1 yard of green (for the piping) and i still have probably about a yard of white left and 1/4 yard of green left, just remember to get the marine quality vinyl........it actually sayd "marine quality" on the back of it, thats the stuff made for like upholstery in boats and shit like that, the other shit will crack from being in the sun alot, at least thats what i am told and i didnt wanna take that chance.


----------



## LighterShadeOfBrown (Aug 23, 2004)

ok cuz here i think its like 11.99 a YARD AND I WAS TOLD TO START WIHT AROUN 10 YARDS AND I WAS LIKE SHIT! U GOT IT FO 90 :dunno: YOU KNOW?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

yeah you need to catch that shit on sale like i did.....i didnt plan it like that i just got lucky.......and that 90 was for everything, vinyl, thread, and like 25 or mybe even 30 needles......just keep an eye out and do it once its on sale, sometimes you can find whats called the flat-folds, those are the ones when they are discontinuing that style or color, but be sure you have enough.....like i said i bought seven yards of white and one of green and got like 1/4 yard of green left and maybe 1/2 to 1 yard of white left...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

for anyone wanting to get marine vinyl..whatch for 50% of fabric coupons in the paper


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

exactly what i mean,..........thats the way to go.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm getting blue camo cloth, how much you charge to do the sewing?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Aug 29 2004, 02:01 PM
> *I'm getting blue camo cloth, how much you charge to do the sewing?
> [snapback]2177893[/snapback]​*


YOU JUST HAVE A TRUCK WITH ONE BENCH SEAT RIGHT, SEND ME SOME PICS AND ILL PM YOU WITH A PRICE....I DON'T USUALLY DO THIS KINDA THING FOR OTHER PEOPLE BUT FOR ANOTHER MARINE, I GUESS I COULD HELP YA OUT, OOH RAH....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 29 2004, 05:16 PM
> *YOU JUST HAVE A TRUCK WITH ONE BENCH SEAT RIGHT, SEND ME SOME PICS AND ILL PM YOU WITH A PRICE....I DON'T USUALLY DO THIS KINDA THING FOR OTHER PEOPLE BUT FOR ANOTHER MARINE, I GUESS I COULD HELP YA OUT, OOH RAH....
> [snapback]2178525[/snapback]​*


OOORAH Devil Dawg

BTW, Mighty Mike is the best :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Aug 31 2004, 08:52 PM
> *OOORAH Devil Dawg
> 
> BTW, Mighty Mike is the best  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2184333[/snapback]​*


mighty mike my ass......fightin fox, ooh rah......

hollywood or paradise island?


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 28 2004, 09:23 AM
> *no actually i got it here in town at hancock fabrics, i kinda got lucky beacuse when i got it it was on sale for lie $3.88/yard and its regularly like $7.99/yard, i mean it wasnt planned or anything like that but like i said, i kinda got lucky, but its really not that much vinyl, i think i bought 7 yards of white and 1 yard of green (for the piping) and i still have probably about a yard of white left and 1/4 yard of green left, just remember to get the marine quality vinyl........it actually sayd "marine quality" on the back of it, thats the stuff made for like upholstery in boats and shit like that, the other shit will crack from being in the sun alot, at least thats what i am told and i didnt wanna take that chance.
> [snapback]2175219[/snapback]​*


yes it will crack, i stitched up some arm-rest covers after repairing the bullet holes and now my driverside cover is cracking and chipping where my elbow usually rests


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

the best vinyl i have found is snowmobile vinyl...marine vinyl will crack eventually...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 31 2004, 11:18 PM
> *the best vinyl i have found is snowmobile vinyl...marine vinyl will crack eventually...
> [snapback]2184690[/snapback]​*


MAN WHAT THE FUCK, :angry: FIRST YOUR SAYING THAT MY THREAD IS GONNA TEAR THROUGH THE VINYL, NOW YOUR SAYING MY SHITS GONNA CRACK, DAMN, I ASKED ALL THESE QUESTIONS BEFORE I ATTEMPTED TO DO THIS AND NOW I AM LEARNING ALOT MORE THAN I DID BEFORE I DID IT. THIS FUCKIN SUCKS, NOT PISSED AT YOU JUST WONDERING WHERE THE FUCK YOU WERE WHEN I WAS ASKING THESE QUESTIONS. :angry:


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

relax


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Aug 31 2004, 09:10 PM
> *mighty mike my ass......fightin fox, ooh rah......
> 
> hollywood or paradise island?
> [snapback]2184550[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
are you serious? Mike is the shit, and so was PCP :biggrin: 
but originally, I'm Insane India Hollywood Marine


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 1 2004, 09:12 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> are you serious? Mike is the shit, and so was PCP  :biggrin:
> but originally, I'm Insane India Hollywood Marine
> [snapback]2185303[/snapback]​*



hell yeah, Hollywood baby,...............but 
PCP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I'm laughing because I never did that shit, but to tell you the truth, if they had that shit in the fleet, I'd be the company honorman  ...... :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Sep 1 2004, 02:19 AM
> *MAN WHAT THE FUCK, :angry: FIRST YOUR SAYING THAT MY THREAD IS GONNA TEAR THROUGH THE VINYL, NOW YOUR SAYING MY SHITS GONNA CRACK, DAMN, I ASKED ALL THESE QUESTIONS BEFORE I ATTEMPTED TO DO THIS AND NOW I AM LEARNING ALOT MORE THAN I DID BEFORE I DID IT. THIS FUCKIN SUCKS, NOT PISSED AT YOU JUST WONDERING WHERE THE FUCK YOU WERE WHEN I WAS ASKING THESE QUESTIONS. :angry:
> [snapback]2184972[/snapback]​*


your stuff will be fine...i said eventually..i used to work with marine vinyl alot because i learned all i know from upholstering yachts...the thing about snowmobile vinyl is that is doesnt have a wide selection of colors...probably the least amount of a selection...black, blue, white, red is basically the only colors of snowmobile vinyl you will find...it doesnt have a shiny/plastic look like other vinyls...its a very flat look and soft...almost like synthetic leather....i wasnt downing marine vinyl btw.. i was just putting that up there for people to look for in case it could apply to their project...and it costs more than marine vinyl


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Sep 1 2004, 10:45 AM
> *hell yeah, Hollywood baby,...............but
> PCP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm laughing because I never did that shit, but to tell you the truth, if they had that shit in the fleet, I'd be the company honorman  ...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2185569[/snapback]​*


Yep, I failed initial PFT and got sent for a weekend, and got dropped into 3093 Mighty Mike


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 1 2004, 05:35 PM
> *Yep, I failed initial PFT and got sent for a weekend, and got dropped into 3093 Mighty Mike
> [snapback]2186377[/snapback]​*


when did you go there? i was 2099 Fox July-Oct '98


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Sep 2 2004, 06:47 AM
> *when did you go there?  i was 2099 Fox July-Oct '98
> [snapback]2187628[/snapback]​*


May - August 2001, was at Ft. Leonard Wood when 9-11 happened


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 2 2004, 11:14 AM
> *May - August 2001, was at Ft. Leonard Wood when 9-11 happened
> [snapback]2187962[/snapback]​*


DAMN I WAS IN YUMA, VMA-214 BLACKSHEEP, HARRIERS FOR LIFE BABY......... :thumbsup: I WAS IN THE CARRER COUNSLEORS OFFICE WHEN THAT SHIT HAPPENED, I RE-ENLISTED OCT 1ST, RIGHT AFTERWARDS...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Sep 2 2004, 03:32 PM
> *DAMN I WAS IN YUMA, VMA-214 BLACKSHEEP, HARRIERS FOR LIFE BABY......... :thumbsup:  I WAS IN THE CARRER COUNSLEORS OFFICE WHEN THAT SHIT HAPPENED, I RE-ENLISTED OCT 1ST, RIGHT AFTERWARDS...
> [snapback]2188714[/snapback]​*


u getting out soon? I got 16 years left, and doing them proudly. I'll send you pics of the interior, and you set a price


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Sep 2 2004, 04:55 PM
> *u getting out soon? I got 16 years left, and doing them proudly. I'll send you pics of the interior, and you set a price
> [snapback]2188758[/snapback]​*


i really don't know what im gonna do at this moment, if i get ssgt, ill more than likely stay, i was in the below zone this year but didn't even submit a pkg......yeah man just send the pics, ill hook you up cheap man, im doing another interior for another sgt that i work with here soon too, but if you just got one bench seat or two buckets it will be good......like i said your gonna have to send the original covers to me though so that way i have something to go by. and send the material you want it done in


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok man, I'll get the pics to you soon


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

looks damn good man, Imma do my interior over the winter too


----------

